# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Πώληση: Αράχνη (σταυρός), λάστιχο πόρτας και αντίσταση πλυντηρίου ρούχων.

## GeorgeZ

Δεν ξέρω για ποιο μοντέλο / μάρκα είναι.

Η αράχνη γράφει EBI Y16-L COD.714 Crociera adatt. Electrolux 50239960003 και έχει bar code 8019294714007
Το λάστιχο έχει επάνω με στυλό τον κωδικό RX.11 και η αντίσταση EESP220V 1950W και με στυλό ΑΚ-00.

Είναι καινούργια.

Όλα μαζί €20.
Περιοχή Σταυρός - Αγία Παρασκευή.

fix-it.jpg

----------


## GeorgeZ

Βρήκα ότι το λάστιχο και η αντίσταση είναι για ZANUSSI FLS814V

----------

